# advice on walther p22



## verminshooter29

guys i`m thinking of buying a used p22 this week. a local dealer has it for sale for reasonable money. the gun is in top nick.i have read reviews from the love them ,hate them brigade and i wanted to ask on here what you guys thought of them.i don`t have a serial number to give you but i`d say it`s a few years old.i would n`t be shooting an awful amount through it.more than likely just to be a fun plinker. all thoughts and advice welcome. thanks


----------



## bergeror

verminshooter29 said:


> more than likely just to be a fun plinker. all thoughts and advice welcome. thanks


I have one and it's a fun plinker. It's not as accurate as my Ruger Mk II, but it feels good in my hand, it's inexpensive, and it's cheap to shoot. I think that's the market it's aiming for, and it fills that role nicely.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo

My wife loves her P22. She learned to shoot with it. I like it too. It is just a great little fun gun to shoot. We have had no issues with it except that it requires CCI Mini Mags to function each and every time.


----------



## BigDaveP

verminshooter29 said:


> guys i`m thinking of buying a used p22 this week. a local dealer has it for sale for reasonable money. the gun is in top nick.i have read reviews from the love them ,hate them brigade and i wanted to ask on here what you guys thought of them.i don`t have a serial number to give you but i`d say it`s a few years old.i would n`t be shooting an awful amount through it.more than likely just to be a fun plinker. all thoughts and advice welcome. thanks


I bought one a few years ago, then read online about all the good ideas for modifying it.. I had noticed the underside of the slide seemed to be developing some little nicks where a slope hit the little steel 'ears' on the trigger bar.. and the ears did seem to be very very sharp edged for no good reason..

so I did the reading, determined that the ears are stamped steel and the slide is cast pot-metal and of course the ear edges are sharp because it's a low cost gun without any hand finishing at assembly-- the stamped steel is just bent and put in, with sharp-cut stamped edges-- so I broke it down, got out my dremel tool, did some mild sanding on the edges of the ears to round them off, then polished with the dremel cloth tip after sanding, then put it all together again, and it's worked flawlessly since, without making the tiny little nicks in the slide any worse.

I was a bit put off that a new gun needed such work, and have heard plenty of stories of the slides cracking because of the nicks getting bigger... but I'm confident that my little work did the trick, and overall it's a great little plinker. Shoots very straight, works well on any non-hollowpoint and fairly high power load.. works for me on Rem. Golden Bullet, but I particularly prefer those Interceptors by Aguila, a nice hot .22 load.

google this gun and you'll find the recommended mods if you want to do them. For me it was worth it. Lots of tiny parts on a Walther though, best be ready at a good bench with no chance of losing things that fly away. Little things WILL try to get lost.


----------



## Jim522

This little gun is a blast to shoot. I bought one for my girlfriend a while back and its what she learned to shoot with. I have a lot of fun with it. I've been buying the remington 550 packs or the thunderbolts from Walmart and it feeds them great. A couple hang ups here and there ( mostly ftf ) but not enough to complain about. It's a plinker after all, not a SD gun. The only complaint I have is the take down and reassembly procedure. It's a pita that should've been simplified but you get used to it after a while. Either way its a great gun that you can shoot all day for very little money.


----------



## verminshooter29

got it home today. seems ok,no cycling issues as yet. will give it a good test next saturday


----------



## ozzy

I love mine. It's a plinker certainly not a match gun. I've had it a few years and forgot how many bricks I've run through it, it decimates targets at 25 yards easily. It alway's cleans up nice so no complaints here.


----------



## fusil

Bonjour,
have a look at this link. 
http://www.freespeech.com/1917-1911M_P22_bible.pdf
Love my P22 Target shoot's anything I feed it and it's a blast to shoot.


----------



## TexEsq

I just purchased a P22 with the idea that shooting a few clips of .22 at the range is good way to save some money before firing a 9mm, 32 ACP, or .45. I made the purchase after some mixed reviews but wanted to have a SA that my wife could practice with a gun that has operational features laid-out in a manner similar to a full-sized SA. The size and grip are great. Having read mixed reviews on ammunition, I purchased 4 kinds of .22LR to put through the P22. They were: (1) Federal Game Shok (31 gr.), (2) Winchester Wildcat 22 (40 gr.), (3) Winschester Super X, and (4) CCI (40 gr.). Here were my results: (1) Federal -- 50 rounds and no jam -- accurate. (2) Wildcat -- cheap ... and performance reflects price. 5 jams in a single 10 round clip. And, that excludes the first round that I cycled into the chamber. I gave the rest of the box to the range attendant. (3) Winchester Super X -- 20 rounds and 2 jams. The second round in the clip jammed both times. For the price, I would buy the Federal. (4) CCI was great. No misfires and accurate. For the cost, this is the best that I have found.

Down side of the pistol is breakdown and reassembly. I can't understand having to use a tool (rod extension) to reassemble. Not that a .22 should be a selection for any self-defense purpose. But, needing a tool to reassemble is not acceptable even for a practice/plinking pistol. Also, after only 100+ rounds, the gun needs a very thorough cleaning. I can feel the grit in the trigger mechanism but can't easily extract the grim/grit. Rearsight was a little cock-eyed out of the box. Ejector keeps throwing shells directly into my face. Hot brass in the face is not the best way to break-in a new shooter. Doesn't like all ammunition. Magazine release seems a little cheap; and, I question how long it will last.

Upside. Again, the ergonomics are nice. It's a little small for my hands for best accuracy, but still feels good. Nice slim profile, but feels almost bulky around barrel compared to other .22LRs. Looks top-heavy, but feels very balanced in the hand. Accurate. Could easily and quickly put 10 rounds in a 2 inch diameter target at 21 feet. Doesn't operate trigger without magazine, which is a good safety feature for new shooter... I think. Also like the ability to interchange 5" barrel.


----------



## berettatoter

Well, I have had one for three years and have shot the snot out of it. I would GUESS that I have about 3,000 rounds thru it without no major problems. You are right about the takedown and reassembly process - putting the guide rod and springs back into place is a HUGE PITA! But, I deal with it because it is a great gun in every other way for me. I have large hands and the grips are a little on the small side for me, but they work well. It can be a little picky with the ammo selection, but I primarily shoot just CCI, and at times the Federal "Eagle", but most of the time it does well. I keep it loaded with CCI "Stingers", if I think it might need to be pressed into service as a defense gun. I like the gun and will not let it go. Happy shooting.


----------



## todd44044

I have put about 2500 rounds through my P22. No problems at all! Keep an eye on that safety though. It will work loose after a couple thousand rounds. But a simple tightening with a regular screwdriver and no problems. I love mine! It has sold me on Walther handguns. Ill have several more before it is over with. Kudos Walther. Well done!


----------



## thekobk

I have 2 of them great gun. if you get one that is finicky with ammo polish every metal part that has metal on metal contact with mothers or flitz polish and use a light oil. I can shoot any ammo i want with no issues at all.


----------



## hideit

i had one once and sold it
it was a good 4 inches off to the right and i bought a ruger 22/45


----------



## rjldds

I would not buy mine again after what I know now. It is very cheaply made and the price is jacked up because it is a Walther. The slide is Zamak alloy (same as Jenning pot metal guns.) Critical parts are cheap plastic (not polymer) like the front sight and slide removal lock. My front sight kept falling off so I had to epoxy it on so all the extras that come with it are useless. I would have bought a Ruger SR22 had it been around then or the sleeper brand Bersa. I have a Bersa Thunder .380 for my CC and it is the best quality gun for the money I own. They also make models in .22, .32, 9mm, 40 and 45. If the others are as good as the one I have I may trade all my others, except for my Rugers and Berettas for Bersas. Undoubtedly any additional handgun purchases will be Bersas in the future.


----------



## rjldds

*Forgot to mention*

In addition, the P22 relatively speaking, is pretty finicky about ammo. Walther recommends round nose CCI mini-mags only. This is because the feed ramp is too narrow, has a bit of a lip on it, and is not properly angulated IMO. That is one thing that Ruger corrected with the SR22. Some people report no problems with ammo, others say CCI only. Extra mags are expensive, $35 plus tax and shipping. Again, there is the slide issue. It starts with small nicks that rapidly spread and finally crack the slide. Many people report this happening after about 3000 rounds which to me is unacceptable.

Contrary to popular belief, a .22 can be used as a SD firearm with the proper ammo. CCI JHP mini-mags, CCI JHP Velocitors, and Aguila SSS Sniper leave formidable wound channels, some say equivalent to the .380. However, I would never use HP ammo in the P22 due to the feed ramp issue. In addition as a maxillofacial trauma surgeon, I have treated a few gunshot wounds. The .22 is a nightmare to remove and the incision is as large or larger than to remove a much larger caliber. No, it ay not have the physical "stopping power," but there is something called psychological stopping power which is overlooked by non-medical individuals.

When shot with any caliber, the perp (unless they are on certain drugs) will immediately go into psychological shock which will usually cause syncope (fainting) within a few minutes. It may not kill them as fast as a larger caliber which causes significantly more tissue and organ damage, but it usually takes a lot longer to get a .22 out of the body and thus mortality is as great or greater than larger calibers.

Finally, someone mentioned that used guns are as good as new guns. I humbly disagree. People only get rid of guns for 3 reasons.

1. They are stolen
2. They are inherited and the person is not a firearms user
3. There is something wrong with the gun you will never know about until after the purchase.

I see you have already made your purchase. I hope you are one of the lucky ones that did not get a lemon.


----------



## Bisley

rjldds said:


> ...People only get rid of guns for 3 reasons.
> 
> 1. They are stolen
> 2. They are inherited and the person is not a firearms user
> 3. There is something wrong with the gun you will never know about until after the purchase.
> 
> I see you have already made your purchase. I hope you are one of the lucky ones that did not get a lemon.


I recognize that this is an opinion based on your personal experience. Mine is much different.

If a person approaches the purchase of a used gun with the due diligence needed before any major purchase, there is no reason that he cannot acquire guns that are every bit as good as a new one, for all practical purposes. I actually prefer a used one, in a semi-auto pistol, because it is already broken in, saving me time and money. All I have to do is test it for functioning and accuracy with the ammo I want to use.

I also disagree with anyone's decision to use a .22 pistol for a primary defense weapon, unless it is all they can use, due to physical or financial reasons. Rimfire pistols are much more prone to misfires and feeding and ejecting malfunctions, in my experience. Also, while all the things you cite about psychological stopping power and mortality rate are significant, they simply do not outweigh the advantages of a larger caliber centerfire handgun round. There is a significant likelihood that an attacker may be under the influence of a drug that will prevent that psychological shock effect. It's also possible that heavy clothing and dense muscles, or hitting an arm before entering the chest area, may prevent enough penetration to be effective.

A 'legitimate' self defense chambering is one that delivers a round capable of rupturing major arteries, breaking bones, or disrupting the central nervous system, immediately, even if fired through an arm or heavy clothing...in my opinion.


----------



## Scott9mm

rjldds said:


> When shot with any caliber, the perp (unless they are on certain drugs) will immediately go into psychological shock which will usually cause syncope (fainting) within a few minutes. It may not kill them as fast as a larger caliber which causes significantly more tissue and organ damage, but it usually takes a lot longer to get a .22 out of the body and thus mortality is as great or greater than larger calibers.


I can't agree. Many people who are shot don't even know they are hit until they see blood. Case in point, when Pres Reagan was shot, neither the pres or his SS bodyguards knew he was hit until after they got him in the car and drove away. Neither the pres nor SS realized the severity of the wound so Reagan walked into the hospital under his own power, and then collapsed. In another case nearby, a defender shot a home invader twice with 12ga 00 buckshot (many hits at very close range). The perp turned around and ran back out of the house before collapsing and expiring in the yard. In my research, handgun injuries seldom produce an immediate "stop" unless the central nervous system or great arteries are damaged. For self defense, eventual lethality isn't the goal, it' stopping the perp now.

Then again, multiple .22 hits is way better than nothing.


----------



## berettatoter

True. I would rather put two or three .22's where they are supposed to be than one 10mm where it is not supposed to be. Some people have weaker hands than others, so a .22 (Walther, Ruger, etc.) is better than nothing at all. JMHO.


----------



## LePetomane

Because .22 claibers are so cheap to shoot, I think that one is a s good as another. Buy it and enjoy it.


----------



## Guilford

*Does anyone need a 5" barrel for a walther P22. Only had 40 rounds through it. Contact me @ [email protected] All parts and tools included*.


----------



## Guilford

Barrel SOLD.


----------



## TheFirst

instead of using a guide rod i just push the rod through the hole with the spring compressed and then put the slide on while holding onto the end of the rod then let go of it once its far enough back. Kind of a bad explanation I know.. Im new to guns so I dont know all the terminology.


----------



## Guilford

I had one. Shot about 100 rds through it. To light for my likeing but shot well with no hichups. Traded it for a Bersa thunder pro 9mm. Good weight and shoots well.


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,

I have a P22 that I bought back in '07. 

I have fired +4,000 rounds without any problems. It's not ammo picky as some people have stated and I have used all the bulk ammo ( Rem GB in the bulk boxes suck ) and except for the Remington Golden Bullet bulk, all work great. 

It's a neat pistol and is very accurate for a small "combat style" pistol. It's the idea pistol for teaching a preteen or small woman to shoot a handgun. 

Paul


----------



## berettatoter

Stengun said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I have a P22 that I bought back in '07.
> 
> I have fired +4,000 rounds without any problems. It's not ammo picky as some people have stated and I have used all the bulk ammo ( Rem GB in the bulk boxes suck ) and except for the Remington Golden Bullet bulk, all work great.
> 
> It's a neat pistol and is very accurate for a small "combat style" pistol. It's the idea pistol for teaching a preteen or small woman to shoot a handgun.
> 
> Paul


Can't beat that kind of performance! I had the P-22 a few years ago, the one with the barrel extension, and it did fine for me.


----------



## Noonanda

TexEsq said:


> I just purchased a P22 with the idea that shooting a few clips of .22 at the range is good way to save some money before firing a 9mm, 32 ACP, or .45. I made the purchase after some mixed reviews but wanted to have a SA that my wife could practice with a gun that has operational features laid-out in a manner similar to a full-sized SA. The size and grip are great. Having read mixed reviews on ammunition, I purchased 4 kinds of .22LR to put through the P22. They were: (1) Federal Game Shok (31 gr.), (2) Winchester Wildcat 22 (40 gr.), (3) Winschester Super X, and (4) CCI (40 gr.). Here were my results: (1) Federal -- 50 rounds and no jam -- accurate. (2) Wildcat -- cheap ... and performance reflects price. 5 jams in a single 10 round clip. And, that excludes the first round that I cycled into the chamber. I gave the rest of the box to the range attendant. (3) Winchester Super X -- 20 rounds and 2 jams. The second round in the clip jammed both times. For the price, I would buy the Federal. (4) CCI was great. No misfires and accurate. For the cost, this is the best that I have found.
> 
> Down side of the pistol is breakdown and reassembly. I can't understand having to use a tool (rod extension) to reassemble. Not that a .22 should be a selection for any self-defense purpose. But, needing a tool to reassemble is not acceptable even for a practice/plinking pistol. Also, after only 100+ rounds, the gun needs a very thorough cleaning. I can feel the grit in the trigger mechanism but can't easily extract the grim/grit. Rearsight was a little cock-eyed out of the box. Ejector keeps throwing shells directly into my face. Hot brass in the face is not the best way to break-in a new shooter. Doesn't like all ammunition. Magazine release seems a little cheap; and, I question how long it will last.
> 
> Upside. Again, the ergonomics are nice. It's a little small for my hands for best accuracy, but still feels good. Nice slim profile, but feels almost bulky around barrel compared to other .22LRs. Looks top-heavy, but feels very balanced in the hand. Accurate. Could easily and quickly put 10 rounds in a 2 inch diameter target at 21 feet. Doesn't operate trigger without magazine, which is a good safety feature for new shooter... I think. Also like the ability to interchange 5" barrel.


An M-16 Cleaning Rod works great for reassembling the gun, the spring fits on it like a champ and it is long enough to give you some room to hold onto it as it goes together


----------



## OGCJason

Need advice on it? It's worthless, so just send it to me and I will dispose of it for you!


----------

